# Dietary requirments for Cap



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Can anyone help me with my diet and how much protein/carbs/fats I should be eating?

I weigh 11 stone at the moment

was previously eating around -

450g of Steak,Chicken breast,etc

250g of Potato/sweet potato or 80g (dry weight) Brown rice/ Egg noodle

plus 250g of Cauliflower/brocolli/Green Beans,etc

but have been told I need more cals if Im looking to grow, about 2400 cals a day or so.

Have also been told that 200g or so of chicken breast or steak, etc only equals about 40g of protein, is this right?

I normally have a table spoon of extra virgin olive oil on each meal too.

If you need anything else to help me then let me know

Cap


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i think chicken is about 27g protien per 100g?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:
 

> i think chicken is about 27g protien per 100g?


Sound Baz thanks for that


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bumping for more advice


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

can u write your diet up mate

9am- oats& whey

Etc so all your meals and times


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

ok mate -

6 am breakkie - 6 whole eggs with 2 slices of wholemeal bread (french toast)

(split between 2 meals)

8.30am have the other half of the first meal

12.30pm 450g chicken breast/steak with 250g potatoes with 250g Cauliflower

16.30pm 450g of steak/chicken breast with 250g Sweet potato and 250g Brocolli

thats pretty much it for the day! Have the occasional pro flapjack bar if I get peckish or a smoothie 

I only get about 30 mins for a lunch break but I could split that in 2 so I can have an extra meal in the day rather than 4 alone.

Thats pretty much how I eat though I vary the vegetables and carb sources each day.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cap said:


> ok mate -
> 
> 6 am breakkie - 6 whole eggs with 2 slices of wholemeal bread (french toast)Not bd a nice big bowl of oats will bump the calories up nicely tho! 90g oats should be fine
> 
> ...


your are bulking dude remember dont worry about gainin a lil BF you are really lean as it is...

i would also add some milk to each meal to bump up those calories!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

DB said:


> your are bulking dude remember dont worry about gainin a lil BF you are really lean as it is...
> 
> i would also add some milk to each meal to bump up those calories!!!


Sound Baz thanks for the input!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I haven't posted here for ages (went a long time without weight training for various reasons I won't bore people with) but as you're a similar weight to me let's give this a shot...

2400 kcals a day sounds a bit low to me Cap? I weigh about 11 stone too (and am 6'2" tall, so yes about as scrawny as they come but making progress) and have found I need more like 2800 kcals to gain. Obviously find what's right for you though.

Keep track of how much olive oil you're actually eating. One tablespoon will be something like 120 kcals. Not saying this is a bad thing at all, rather saying don't fortget this when you're calculating your daily total. I'd be tempted to add some nuts to the diet to provide some better fats and other nutrients.

One other thought based on what you've posted, that looks like quite a low carb diet for bulking? 250g of potato may seem like a lot, but it's lots of water too. Personally I find it easier to eat more carb calories from oats (in protein drinks), along with rice and pasta than eating potato which I find fills me up more, but that's just me.

Not sure if any of that was of any use, but I've been browsing this forum again recently and thought it was time I at least posted something!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ultrasonic said:


> I haven't posted here for ages (went a long time without weight training for various reasons I won't bore people with) but as you're a similar weight to me let's give this a shot...
> 
> 2400 kcals a day sounds a bit low to me Cap? I weigh about 11 stone too (and am 6'2" tall, so yes about as scrawny as they come but making progress) and have found I need more like 2800 kcals to gain. Obviously find what's right for you though.
> 
> ...


I think what you and Baz has said about the spuds is right to be honest I find they fill me up a lot so I may just use brown rice or egg noodle instead and obviously get the oats down me too! I know a few members on the board stick them in protein drinks as you have said so I may have to do that.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cap said:


> Sound Baz thanks for the input!


1 pint of milk is 200 cals and 19g of protien mate...

3 pints a day will soon bump up those cals!!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Whoops, got distracted while I wrote my last post and missed the three replies before it  . I'm obviously a novice too, so take any thoughts of mine as thinking aloud rather than words of wisdom!

DBs suggestion of whey with oats first thing then eggs later makes a lot of sense in terms of getting some protein in faster first (after you've been starving yourself all night), whereas the eggs eaten later will be more slowly absorbed due to the fat content.



DB said:


> 1 pint of milk is 200 cals and 19g of protien mate...
> 
> 3 pints a day will soon bump up those cals!!!


I get confused with milk, over whether we should worry about the sugar (lactose) content or not? IIRC for about every 3g of protein you get 5g of sugar. It's great for calcium obviously.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think from 12:30 to 6:30 is far too long to be without a meal.

I think 5 hours would be the max.

Might be canabolising some here.

Drop a meal in between like lets say 3:30.

Also good fats are kind of few in your diet.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah but people have been drinkin milk for years.. its only recently in the last few years people have taken it out of thier diets..

Lee hanley was one of the guy who use to drink it but the truck load!

he had at least 4 pints a day off season..

the protien in milk is very high quality (biologically wise) almost up there with eggs so its well worth it imo


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I think from 12:30 to 6:30 is far too long to be without a meal.
> 
> I think 5 hours would be the max.
> 
> ...


Because of my job it is hard to but I will try.

I have 6 fish oils each day too Hacks, and will add in some Udos oil as baz suggested.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Screw Udo's oil, that profile looks good on paper but many of us are just defficient in Omega 3's.

If the ratio of Omega 3's to Omega 6's is out then why add more 6's to the diet?

Udos would be perfect providing you ate all your foods without any oil what so ever and this includes cooking (oils).

Other than that, fish oils are so much cheaper and tasts much better than udos.

Also the more fat you take out of the milk the more the ratio of carbs is raised.

So fat free milk will have a higher GI in theory than lets say whole milk.

I really feel the closer to nature the better.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Screw Udo's oil, that profile looks good on paper but many of us are just defficient in Omega 3's.
> 
> If the ratio of Omega 3's to Omega 6's is out then why add more 6's to the diet?
> 
> ...


So I shouldnt be drinking whole milk hacks? Wont I get less protein from it this way?


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

Cap why don't you maybe have a couple of eggs and some nuts when you are at work so you don'y have to go so long without eating. Just pretend you are going to drain the snake and scoff em. palmful of peanuts and a couple of eggs will give you about 350 cals and 20 plus grams of protein and some fats.

Also what do you ahve post workout? or did I miss that bit..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cap said:


> So I shouldnt be drinking whole milk hacks? Wont I get less protein from it this way?


I dont think I said that.

If you are going to bulk up then hell yah drink whole milk, that is the way it came out of the cow.

Now granted babies need more fat in their early years for brain development but some extra fat in my opinion will not hurt ya.

Many people are fat phobic but I for one am not.

High fat diets are not unhealthy, high carb diets are not unhealthy, high fat and high carb diets are very unhealthy.

I think the closer you get to nature the less processing and the better assimilation.

Cookie would be the one to talk to on whole milk.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Cap,

That is good advice! I think as long as you are training hard even bumping up your calories to 3000 would be ok, just don't do it all in one go, gradually build it up, otherwise your body will hold onto more fat!

I think milk has gotten a bad rap as well. Yogurt with whey protien is YUM! Throw in some museli, nuts, seeds, dried fruit, you have a great building breakkie. Oh yah, you could probably have Greek yogurt and honey 

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Hey Cap,
> 
> That is good advice! I think as long as you are training hard even bumping up your calories to 3000 would be ok, just don't do it all in one go, gradually build it up, otherwise your body will hold onto more fat!
> 
> ...


Oh man, yogurt and whey is awesome.

Intestinal flaura is a good thing.

Drop a few fish oils with that one and you are lookin really good.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Cheers for the advice peeps will alter my diet and post up my progress in 6 weeks or so


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cap said:


> So I shouldnt be drinking whole milk hacks? Wont I get less protein from it this way?


Semi-skimmed and skimmed milk have the same protein content, it's just the fat content that is different. I've not checked for full fat milk but I guess it's the same story (just have a look at the labels next time you go shopping to be sure).

Bulk whey protein works out cheaper than milk if you're just drinking it for the protein, but is possibly not as good? Maybe some milk with whey would be sensible? I have some of each in my breakfast shake just now.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

im probs gonna get shot for this but why not stick some high calorie crap food in there!

by all means eat your good food, but imbetween stick some junk in there too.

i once read a quote that read " its more of a crime to not eat enough than too eat crap" or somthing there abouts.

im not saying turn into a fat slob, but maybe stick some snickers bars and the likes in there, and maybe a some fried chicken etc.

it might be worth a try if your struggling to gain weight


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i agree with that andy... when bulking gettin enough calories from chicken and rice is hard!! u need to jam a few more cals in from less clean foods...

just keep the junk to early on in the day if u can


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

might it be worth eating all the sh!te stuff before about 2pm then dropping the bad carbs for good and a sh!t load of protien too

just a thought cap'n mate!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> i agree with that andy... when bulking gettin enough calories from chicken and rice is hard!! u need to jam a few more cals in from less clean foods...
> 
> just keep the junk to early on in the day if u can


I think 'clean cheats' are great and also agree, I would try to get in more calories Cap.

I am a firm believer in you are what you eat, and quality food is the way to go.

All that deep fried stuff, heating oils, YUCK! It makes so many free radicals, and I think it alters the chemical structure in most oils.

That delicious pastry combo found in pasties, white flour and butter, again, not that great either, there are some 'oooooo cancerous agents' form, acrylamides, studies about baking carbohydrates.

Nandos is clean cheat meal (minus the fries), whereas, I would not recommend KFC, even though I must confess I was forced to eat one this April  .

I would eat more junk Cap, however read the ingredients and avoid refined sugars, anything that says partially inverted or hydrogenated. And corn syrup.

This ususally means a trip to a health food shop.

Also, the poison is all in the dosage.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tatyana said:


> I think 'clean cheats' are great and also agree, I would try to get in more calories Cap.
> 
> I am a firm believer in you are what you eat, and quality food is the way to go.
> 
> ...


Sound peeps! I do have the occasional bit of junk each week, bit a pizza here and there otherwise its pretty much as Baz advised! I have just discovered that milk/cottage cheese doesnt really agree with me but no matter I can still get my cals in! Im seeing little changes each week so I must be on the right track!


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Eat lots of fruit and pasta. Check out that pasta thread of mine. Make sure pasta is whole grain pasta.

Egg dishes, yoguert all good food and high quality.

Quiche, deviled eggs, egg custard - use fruit juice for sauce

Eat fruit and cheese.

Eat nuts and fruit and yoguert

Eat the bran muffins and the apple muffins fortified with whey and wheat germ

Eat spinach/artichoke dip with celery and whole grain toasted garlic bread.

Eat whole grain bread pudding fortified with whey and wheat germ, raisins, banana, apples with rum sauce. Yum!!

Yoguert is a good milk substitute. It is easier to digest than whole milk.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a study that says you should drink milk.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bump this for reference


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Damn, I knew I wasnt eating enough but looking back at this its a wonder I even grew at all!


----------

